# What do you carry?



## magicman (Dec 19, 2008)

This thread may have already been done so if it has link me!

In Nova Scotia there is no problem if you are a first responder to stop and provide assistance at a scene (if you are the first responder, not to join in at a scene that is already being worked on). I am wanting some kind of first aid or first response kit for my car to have in case of emergency. I have stumbled across 2-3 car accidents over the year and through the volunteer fire department we will sometimes get paged out to a medical emergency that turns out to be about a block away from my house for example so we are encouraged to go direct to scene.

What should I put in my kit? And where is a good place to buy.

I am looking for first response and primary/secondary assessment

stethoscope
bp cuff
pen light
note pad
cpr mouth to mouth barrier mask
trauma sheers
sam splint..?
what else? gauze pads..?

thanks


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*I Would Like this Feedback As Well*

I too am curious as to what everyone carries and thinks that I should carry.


----------



## NJN (Dec 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

BAD BAD BAD BAD, there is a search feature, this has been beaten to death.

SES unless your squad provides you with a FR bag and wants you to do FR things just have a CPR shield and gloves. That is all you will need in NJ.

As for you magicman just do a search and you shall find more answers than you need.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 19, 2008)

To get you started:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10157

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21

 You can also just browse under Ambulances and Equipment.

Of course there are new members that may not have added their list of things they carry.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*FR Bag?*



NJNewbie196 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
> 
> BAD BAD BAD BAD, there is a search feature, this has been beaten to death.
> 
> ...



FR Bag?  Sorry I am not quite sure what FR stands for.  I know stupid question.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 19, 2008)

first responder


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*KevD to the Rescue*



KEVD18 said:


> first responder



KevD to the rescue!  Thank you


----------



## remote_medic (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a EMS jump bag I bought used on ebay made by Pacific Emergency Products. It is of similar quality to a Ferno bag but a bit less pricey. I'd invest in a decent bag with a waterproof/water resistent bottom section so your gear doesn't get wet/dammaged on a scene.

In it I stock: 
Gloves (I keep a few pairs of each size in ziploc bags marked with the size for others on a scene who don't have gloves)
Pocket mask
Adult and Pedi Ambu bags
Stiffneck select collar
A set of oral/nasal airways
Bleeding control and basic wound care stuff
A couple of Sam splints and triangular bandages/cravats
IV start kit and a litre of saline in a sepparate inner bag
BP cuff set and old crappy scope
Spare pair of trauma shears.

Thats it. Just the basics to get started till our truck gets on scene. Occasionally I first respond to a scene from home or if I'm out until the duty crew arrives. As soon as I sign on the radio I'm covered under our towns insurance as an on duty employee. I make a point to not overstock my kit or turn my car into a fully stocked ambulance...it is hard to find things in an over stocked bag.

Comments/suggestions?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 20, 2008)

There was even a thread, from less than a week ago (5 days!), that discussed not only what to carry, and the liability for stopping in Canada. Take a look. 
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10165


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2008)

remote_medic said:


> I'd invest in a decent bag with a waterproof/water resistent bottom section so your gear doesn't get wet/dammaged on a scene.



Also nice to have a waterproof bag when it is sitting on the floor of the rig and the drunk (when I say drunk, I mean drunk! Says he drank almost a GALLON of Captain Morgan coconut rum and 3 beers:wacko 21 y/o male who crashed his bike is thrashing around (well trying to) on the spine board and pukes up right around a gallon of rum, beer and a hot-dog on the floor of your rig. ^_^


----------



## aidan (Dec 21, 2008)

If I were you, I'd look up a few of the more expensive first responder / EMT kits, and save a list of everything that it has in them. Then, buy an EMT bag (or maybe even a nurse bag..they just look like regular bags ) and buy all the stuff separately. A lot of times, all a 'kit' is, is a bunch of stuff put together and then substantially marked up. 

You'd probably be able to save some money by just building your own kit. More control over the brands of things you get also. For example..many of the kits I've seen come with a sprague scope (and I don't like spragues).


----------



## SES4 (Dec 21, 2008)

*GREAT Idea *



aidan said:


> If I were you, I'd look up a few of the more expensive first responder / EMT kits, and save a list of everything that it has in them. Then, buy an EMT bag (or maybe even a nurse bag..they just look like regular bags ) and buy all the stuff separately. A lot of times, all a 'kit' is, is a bunch of stuff put together and then substantially marked up.
> 
> You'd probably be able to save some money by just building your own kit. More control over the brands of things you get also. For example..many of the kits I've seen come with a sprague scope (and I don't like spragues).



What a great idea.  I could imagine the pre-packaged bags being marked up so perhaps I will buy a basic bag and make my own.


----------



## aidan (Dec 21, 2008)

SES4 said:


> What a great idea.  I could imagine the pre-packaged bags being marked up so perhaps I will buy a basic bag and make my own.



yeah, they really are marked up . There's one on Amazon for $199, and I put one together in a couple of days for about $50 (not including my stethoscope..because that costs $150~ by itself )


----------



## SES4 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Ha Ha!  Wow.*



aidan said:


> yeah, they really are marked up . There's one on Amazon for $199, and I put one together in a couple of days for about $50 (not including my stethoscope..because that costs $150~ by itself )



Ha Ha!  Wow.  I think that is a bit steep.  

What kind of stethoscope?


----------



## aidan (Dec 21, 2008)

SES4 said:


> Ha Ha!  Wow.  I think that is a bit steep.
> 
> What kind of stethoscope?



Littmann Cardiology III


----------



## SES4 (Dec 21, 2008)

aidan said:


> Littmann Cardiology III



Oh aren't you fancy.... LOL.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)




----------

